# Spore Graphics Problem - d3dx9_27.dll



## prettikay (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been having this problem with spore and dx on my computer.

If you want them I can give you my specs (just tell me how)

I am currently running Vista Home Premium, an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, (with DDI Version: 9Ex), i am currently running directx 10, i also have a ton of memory both ram and video.

I have exhausted many of the options that I have found during my google search for solutions to this problem. None of them have really worked aside from doing a system restore to the point before I downloaded spore and attempted to fix the d3dx9_27.dll problem.

Okay what happened:


Attempted to download Trial version of spore, a error pop up said: "this application has failed to start because d3dx9_27.dll was not found re-installing the application may fix this problem." couldn't figure out what was wrong (even after choosing the yes option to get the directx 9.0 that it offered) didn't notice a change, yet i didn't do much on my computer at that point (possible problem in spider solitaire)
Hubby found full spore torrent (i know we're too poor to buy the actual game, we intend to buy it when we get the $$$)
Didn't have d3dx9_27.dll error pop up again, but believed that somehow downloaded something when tried to fix computer with trial version (husband's computer had pop up, he found the dll and added it to spore bin, he hasn't noticed similar problem on his laptop, he has a replica of my computer)
Noticed that spider solitaire had major problem.
Loaded game and noticed major graphics problem. Also noticed that problem let up a small bit as game continued running. Noticed that rendering of creature "skins" was quite slow.
Did system restore to day before trial download. Found that spider solitaire looked like it should.
Attempted to start spore, got dll error.
Did as husband had done, found dll, put in sporeapp folder. Game started, still have graphics problem. Spider solitaire is screwed up again. 

I have also attempted to update my drivers (no luck).

What am I to do?



Here is a link to some screen shots of my problem.

A couple of spider solitaire shots (see bottom left corner error message that is supposed to tell you something like "the card doesn't go there idiot" but instead doesn't show any legible words)

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem8.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem8.jpg

Here are a few in game shots

The picture where my char is supposed to be is funky:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem6.jpg

Here I am trying to pick out a factory, every picture of building is a mess, how am i supposed to know what they look like?
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem7.jpg

The landscape is not rendered correctly:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem3.jpg

notice the bottom right corner where my char's picture is supposed to be, all scrambled
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem1.jpg

The landscape looks better after the game has run for a bit, it still gets scrambled in places or if the computer goes into sleep mode
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg118/jukiascreations/d3dx9 27 dll error/problem4.jpg


I have exhausted all of my ideas. I have dxdiag info saved for times: before I did my system restore, after the restore, after I put the dll into the spore folder.

Please get back to me, I can't find anything that helps. I like playing the game and want to continue playing the game cause it's fun. HELP!!!


 
~~~Jukia


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

We can't help you if this game is downloaded from a pirated site or torrent or any illegal way


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Scan your computer for viruses. The Spore torrents are well known for carrying infections.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you'll need to save up to buy spore.

The good thing is you can install spore on 3 computers

but I think you'll need the cd to play spore

what anti virus do you have?

I won't give you advice to fix spore but I will give you a suggestion for a really good anti virus and anti spyware programs

Anti Virus
NOD32
http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download.php

Spybot
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html


----------

